

Ask HN: dashboard similar to geckoboard? - vijayr

Are there any products similar to geckoboard?  I remember seeing one YC company called leftronic, but they seem to be in private beta
======
pmjoyce
I'm the founder of Geckoboard. I know we've been slow in getting the invites
out; we've had thousands of signups for the beta and been slightly
overwhelmed. My previous offer to HNers stands; if you mail me (see profile)
with your HN username I'll get your invite straight out.

I haven't managed to check out Leftronic yet but would love to.

------
thenayr
Gecko is the best I've found so far and the API is incredibly intuitive and
really allows you to implement statistics from anything.

If your looking for a beta invite, a company called
<http://geckoboardapps.com/> is giving them out over twitter if you simply ask
nice enough.

------
Sukotto
Boarrd looks pretty cool.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1812221>

------
Titanous
<http://motivationdashboard.com>

------
scorchin
<http://xfd.build-doctor.com/>

